# Any toilet trained cats out there??



## peppertaz (Sep 16, 2011)

What system did you use? Did you have success with two cats at the same time training? Mine are brother and sister. Would love to hear your stories since I am wanting to try as soon as I am able.


----------



## alaanamaree (Sep 18, 2011)

I am going to try to toilet train my cats within the next two weeks, I can post my progress week by week if you'd like


----------



## Edenmere (Sep 18, 2011)

This is one thing I would LOVE to try! It's so hard to have litter boxes around when you have dogs, as I do, because very few dogs can resist such delectable treats, it seems.


----------



## peppertaz (Sep 16, 2011)

alaanamaree said:


> I am going to try to toilet train my cats within the next two weeks, I can post my progress week by week if you'd like


I'd love to hear the progress and what system you use!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Yup, we have PuddyWoW, but he decided to train himself. We started off with basic litterbox training which gave him fits & he hated to touch the litter. Then he grew enough to jump up to the bathroom sink & started peeing in the sink. I started plucking him out of the sink in midstream & holding him over the toilet because it grossed me out to have him going where I brushed my teeth. And he caught on quick BUT he is our only one that will use the toilet & the rest of the crew consider him brain damaged
Couple of things to consider before you go this route: You will have days when you go to use the potty & don't disinfect the seat first AND YOU SHOULD HAVE! You will need to chase a dripping wet cat around the house and then go back & clean everywhere they have been & give them a bath because THE CAT FELL IN THE TOILET AGAIN! (They will always take at least one mad dripping dash over your bed.)


----------



## peppertaz (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh that sounds so gross. I bought the Cat Genie and the boy took right to it but the girl doesnt like it. I know she has to go and I didnt want her going somewhere else and I wanted to sleep so I put a little litter in a small litter box and she went #1 and 2 immediately. She has used it in the past and perhaps I didnt wait long enough for her to get desperate and just go in it. Im thinking theres something about the plastic pellets she doesnt like or the fact that there might not be enough granules in there, or her brother beat her to it. I did not have a full box when I got it and its not quite to the fill line so no one around here sells it so I have to wait in the meantime for it to get sent to me.

Kitty in the dirty toilet OH NO gross! Mine both walk around the rim of the toilet and drink out of it too. They also like to watch thinks get flushed, they are 5 months and curious I imagine.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

The rest of our crew use the litterboxs (clumping litter) & when traveling Puddy will use the box by perching on the rim like an acrobat where he doesn't have to touch the litter. Scooping am & pm will keep the boxs clean & fresh. I bag the clumps in small garbage bags & then put into a bucket with a lid (an empty litter bucket works well for this)
Curious? Do they ever drop their toys in the toilet? Or is it just my idiot boy Tufty?


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I trained 3 at once using the Litter Kwitter, they were trained in about 10 weeks I think and were trained for over a year before I got more cats and went back to litter trays.

Seems like some cats get it and other don't. I lent my LK to someone who has a Bengal and a Ragdoll, the Bengal was successful while the Ragdoll was not.


----------



## peppertaz (Sep 16, 2011)

I was looking at the Litter Quitter too. Did you get the multi cat accessory? If so what does it add to the original product and do you think its needed? I have two cats a brother and sister. I got an automatic Cat Genie and the boy would use it no problem but the girl didnt like it. She would use it reluctantly she came ill and I felt bad since I thought it stressed her more so I brought the regular litter in and she jumped right in. So now the litter is back and they just love to dig in it. So the other litter must have felt weird to them. So I will be soon just trying the toilet training. Since they both pirch on the toilet seat and love to watch things flush. So they arent scared.


----------



## bemaniac (Sep 27, 2011)

I was thinking about doing this, but I think I need to first get my cat to go in the litter box again!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

peppertaz said:


> I was looking at the Litter Quitter too. Did you get the multi cat accessory?


I've not heard of the multi cat accessory, perhaps it wasn't around 3 years ago when I got mine.


----------

